# women, PG13 I guess



## chargrilled (May 12, 2008)

Time for chargrilled to break into the jokes forum.

Womens Revenge
*"Cash, check or charge?" I asked, after folding items the woman wished to purchase. 
As she fumbled for her wallet, I noticed a remote control for a television set in her purse.*
*"So, do you always carry your TV remote?" I asked.*
*"No," she replied, "but my husband refused to come shopping with me, *
*and I figured this was the most evil thing I could do to him legally." *

*CREATION *
*A man said to his wife one day, "I don't know how you can be 
so stupid and so beautiful all at the same time. 
"The wife responded, "Allow me to explain. 
God made me beautiful so you would be attracted to me; 
God made me stupid so I would be attracted to you**!*


*The Silent Treatment*
*A man and his wife were having some problems at home*
*and were giving each other the silent treatment.*
*Suddenly, the man realized that the next day, he would need his wife to wake him**
at 5:0 0 AM for an early morning business flight.**
Not wanting to be the first to break the silence (and LOSE), he wrote on a piece of paper, 
"Please wake me at 5:00 AM ."**He left it where he knew she would find it.**
The next morning, the man woke up, only to discover it was 9:00 AM**and he had missed his flight Furious, he was about to go and**see why his wife hadn't wakened him, 
when he noticed a piece of paper by**th e bed.**
The paper said, "It is 5:00 AM . Wake up." *


----------



## cinnamonkc (May 12, 2008)

Love 'em!  :0-)


----------



## master_dman (May 12, 2008)

I hate to admit it.. but very few men can outsmart a woman.


----------

